# افضل برنامج حساب احمال التكييف



## مقرانو (18 يوليو 2008)

TRACE 700 من شركة TRANE 

البرنامج واحد من ادق برامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية - ادق من برنامج CARRIER HAP4.2 .
عليكم بتنزيل النسخة التجريبية من موقع الشركة بعد اكمال طلب التنزيل-لاتقم بوضع بياناتك الحقيقية-وموقع التحميل هو 

http://software.trane.com/CDS/Trace700Demo612.exe
والكراك هو


----------



## مقرانو (18 يوليو 2008)

والكراك هو

لكن عندي مشكل في الحصول على السريال


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## abareglmasloo5a (28 يناير 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dohengineer (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## donJouan84 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر كل جميل ورائع منكم


----------



## donJouan84 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير لكن الموقع قيد البناء أو الصيانة


----------



## bobstream (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك ولكن الوصلت التحميل لا تعمل


----------



## elbablyi (6 يوليو 2009)

اريد الحصول على الباص وورد


----------



## مصرية 1 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

i do not find the file


----------



## electroman (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف انزل الملف مش عارف ليه


----------



## fifa (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## alkamre (31 يناير 2010)

شكر للجمييع


----------



## eng-1425 (3 فبراير 2010)

The link does not work
Could you please try to give us another link


----------



## elsayed othman (11 مارس 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## heidaroof (21 يونيو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر ولكن السيريال لا يعمل ولم اعرف كيف اقوم بالكراك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## adiloman (15 يناير 2012)

*يعطيك الله العافيه*


----------



## ازهر الركابي (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم الصفحة مغلقة لم تفتح


----------



## عبدالحميد طارق (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يعمل


----------

